
Shit Linus Says - steveblow
https://gum.co/prQdM
======
joshguthrie
>new account only made to sell a book >said book is just a LKML digest >no
reflexion no discussion no ideas

Flagged.

~~~
steveblow
No problem, do as you wish. By the way, it's free.

